# They're finally hatching/Stagmomantis floridensis



## Rick (Dec 28, 2009)

The Larger Florida Mantid (Stagmomantis floridensis) ooths are finally hatching. I got them on 10/1 from Yen and I noticed during feeding today a few nymphs. I think there is a good chance my modified shelf with its higher temps may have brought about the hatching. I will likely keep logs on these due to them being new to the hobby. The nymphs are quite large. I am very excited.


----------



## ismart (Dec 28, 2009)

Sweet!  I hope mine hatch out soon too!


----------



## sufistic (Dec 28, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Dec 28, 2009)

Let's see some pics :lol: .

Congrats and best of luck with them!


----------



## kamakiri (Dec 28, 2009)

ismart said:


> Sweet!  I hope mine hatch out soon too!


+1

I moved the one I've kept indoors from a 70 degree zone to a 75 degree zone last week. I'm sure mine will be a few more days.

Thanks for letting us know. But you gotta put some pics up!!!


----------



## ismart (Dec 28, 2009)

I cant help but to find it kinda ironic they should start to hatch on yen's birthday!  :lol:


----------



## cloud jaguar (Dec 28, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 28, 2009)

Congrats, Rick.... Best of luck with them!


----------



## Rick (Dec 28, 2009)

ismart said:


> I cant help but to find it kinda ironic they should start to hatch on yen's birthday!  :lol:


Good catch! I have two ooths. The one that is hatching has only hatched about 8 nymphs all day. I hope more come.


----------



## ismart (Dec 28, 2009)

Lets see if maybe they hatch out over a period of time like there close cousins _Stagmomantis carolina_?


----------



## revmdn (Dec 28, 2009)

Sweet. Good luck.


----------



## kamakiri (Dec 28, 2009)

Rick said:


> Good catch! I have two ooths. The one that is hatching has only hatched about 8 nymphs all day. I hope more come.


I'm sure there will be more. I haven't had a limbata ooth totally hatch out in less 4 days. The two that I have are at least 80 eggs each or so. If they are 3+3 layers then it could be around 120+. Sometimes day 1 for the limbata are like that too...sometimes just 3. I'd bet that the heaviest day is day 3.

Keep us updated!


----------



## Rick (Dec 29, 2009)

Same amount this morning.


----------



## ABbuggin (Dec 29, 2009)

Sweet! Do you have any pics?


----------



## ismart (Dec 29, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> Sweet! Do you have any pics?


+1!


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 29, 2009)

oh didn't see this one Rick i was posting on another thread about you sharing the hatching news :lol: 

Congrate!!! None of mine hatched yet. Will be interesting to find out if overwintering the oothecae has any effect on the hatching pattern.


----------



## ismart (Dec 29, 2009)

yen_saw said:


> oh didn't see this one Rick i was posting on another thread about you sharing the hatching news :lol: Congrate!!! None of mine hatched yet. Will be interesting to find out if overwintering the oothecae has any effect on the hatching pattern.


I have two that have been incubating since i got them, and one i put into diapause. I'm also curious to see if there are any hatching effects on non diapaused ooths vs. diapaused ooths?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 29, 2009)

Gonna be nice to see how big they get too.


----------



## Rick (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## ismart (Dec 29, 2009)

They look awsome! Cant wait!


----------



## kamakiri (Dec 30, 2009)

Cool.  Thanks for taking time to post the pics.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow, those are cool. They look kind of like long, skinny, large headed, black-kneed s. limbata nymphs!


----------



## Rick (Dec 30, 2009)

They are pretty large and have the stripes on the legs. Still only about 8 in there. Too bad I am out of fruit flies! Have two cultures set to arrive this week and one that is full of maggots but no flies yet. Hoping they can hold out.


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice to see the hatching pic! Looks longer than the usual Stagmomantis carolina hatchling.


----------



## Rick (Dec 31, 2009)

They are Yen. Still only about 8 in there. Got my flies yesterday which was good.


----------



## Rick (Dec 31, 2009)

Several more nymphs appear to have hatched out today.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 1, 2010)

This may continue for few weeks :blink:


----------



## Rick (Jan 1, 2010)

Looks like one or two hatch per day. It is hard to tell though.


----------



## Rick (Jan 10, 2010)

I seperated the L2 nymphs. Have about 15 of them. They are just over a cm at this stage. Rather large actually.


----------



## ismart (Jan 11, 2010)

Awsome!  Best of luck with them!


----------



## massaman (Jan 11, 2010)

thats good to hear too bad my two ooths have not hatched yet and was told they prob wont till late summer or spring but would buy some adults whenever you decide to sell them though if ever!


----------



## Rick (Jan 11, 2010)

Second ooths has hatched one lone nymph I noticed this morning.


----------



## ismart (Jan 11, 2010)

Rick said:


> Second ooths has hatched one lone nymph I noticed this morning.


Hopefully more will hatch out!  What temps sre you keeping yours roughly?


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 11, 2010)

What condition do you keep them again Rick? So far you are the only one having a hatch. :blink:


----------



## Rick (Jan 11, 2010)

yen_saw said:


> What condition do you keep them again Rick? So far you are the only one having a hatch. :blink:


For most of the incubation period they were kept at about 82 during the day and 70 at night. Last few weeks they were kept at high 80's-low 90's and misted twice a day.


----------



## kamakiri (Jan 11, 2010)

Rick said:


> For most of the incubation period they were kept at about 82 during the day and 70 at night. Last few weeks they were kept at high 80's-low 90's and misted twice a day.


Thanks for the info. I think I'm going to move the indoor ooth to a warmer location. It's only been about mid-70's max.


----------



## ismart (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Rick!  Now to make some adjustments.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks Rick, will mist the ooth more often from now on. It has been fairly cold and dry here recently.


----------



## Rick (Jan 17, 2010)

The nymphs from the first ooth are molting to L3. So far still only one single nymph has emerged from the second ooth, and that was nearly a week ago. I ran out of room so I had to put two to a cup in a few cases. So far they don't seem interested in eating each other.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for the update Rick. I am not sure the level of cannibalism for this species, but in the wild they can be found close to each other with males riding on the females back. I haven't seen any cannibalism of the adult when i keep them in the group (male and female into separate cage)

Edit: There is a copy of the journal for this species, first published back in 1919.

DAVIS, W. T. (1919). A new Stagmomantis from Florida. Orthoptera-Mantodea. Bulletin of the Brooklyn Entomological Society, 14:

4-7. I have made a copy from my recent trip to TAMU, i will check if there is any good information to share.


----------



## Rick (Jan 19, 2010)

PLease let me know Yen. That lone nymph from the second ooth died. No others have emerged. The first nymphs are doing well. They have interesting colors with stripes on the front legs. I will get some pics of them here soon.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 20, 2010)

Rick said:


> PLease let me know Yen. That lone nymph from the second ooth died. No others have emerged. The first nymphs are doing well. They have interesting colors with stripes on the front legs. I will get some pics of them here soon.


 Went through the pages, unfortunately nothing related to rearing but i thought it is probably still good to share it in this forum, especially for members living in Florida, where Stagmomantis floridensis locations are included. There are also photo of a pair of adult Larger Florida mantis on the page which appear to be similar to the one collected last year.
















Again, The reference for Stagmomantis floridensis is from this journal: DAVIS, W. T. (1919). A new Stagmomantis from Florida. Orthoptera-Mantodea. Bulletin of the Brooklyn Entomological Society, 14: 4-7.


----------



## sufistic (Jan 20, 2010)

Good stuff right there.


----------



## Rick (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks Yen. Care should not be a problem. They are doing well kept under same condtions as other Stagmomantis. I cannot wait until they are mature. It still surprises me that this species was not really in culture already.


----------



## Rick (Jan 26, 2010)

Quick update. Molting into L4. This molt took just ten days.


----------



## revmdn (Jan 26, 2010)

Come on Rick, lets see the little fellas. Don't tease me.


----------



## Rick (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## revmdn (Jan 26, 2010)

Sweet.


----------



## kamakiri (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for the new pic...still don't have anything here from the ooth I've kept inside


----------



## Rick (Jan 26, 2010)

kamakiri said:


> Thanks for the new pic...still don't have anything here from the ooth I've kept inside


Maybe it wasn't fertile? My second ooth produced one nymph and it died. That was like two weeks ago. Nothing since then.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 27, 2010)

Rick said:


>


 Thanks for the pic Rick, first time seeing this as nymph. Very long thorax! :blink:


----------



## sufistic (Jan 27, 2010)

That's a beautiful nymph. Good luck with culturing them.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 27, 2010)

Just when I thought i would never seen any hatching, there came about 25-30 nymphs this afternoon.  This ootheca was left out cool for 2 months, brought it back to incubating temp (85F) on Nov 26th 2009, and hatched today. So it is 2 months after 'cooling period' of 65F (day)/45F (night). So far both of the S. floridensis oothecae without cooling period still show no sign of hatching.  I have another batch that was brought back to incubating condition on Dec. 26th. Will continue to monitor the hatching pattern for the rest of the oothecae.


----------



## sufistic (Jan 27, 2010)

Congrats Bro!


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 27, 2010)

sufistic said:


> Congrats Bro!


Thanks Shaik.  Wait till my neck is so long as giraffe


----------



## kamakiri (Jan 27, 2010)

yen_saw said:


> Just when I thought i would never seen any hatching, there came about 25-30 nymphs this afternoon.  This ootheca was left out cool for 2 months, brought it back to incubating temp (85F) on Nov 26th 2009, and hatched today. So it is 2 months after 'cooling period' of 65F (day)/45F (night). So far both of the S. floridensis oothecae without cooling period still show no sign of hatching.  I have another batch that was brought back to incubating condition on Dec. 26th. Will continue to monitor the hatching pattern for the rest of the oothecae.


That's great news, Yen! Is it okay with you if I start incubating my outside ooth?


----------



## Rick (Jan 27, 2010)

Good news Yen. I did not provide a cool period for mine. I wonder if it is necessary? There were some cool nights (65). The nymphs really grow fast. Majority are L4 with a few that just molted into L3.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 28, 2010)

kamakiri said:


> That's great news, Yen! Is it okay with you if I start incubating my outside ooth?


 Thanks Grant. Yes it is incubating time!  


Rick said:


> Good news Yen. I did not provide a cool period for mine. I wonder if it is necessary? There were some cool nights (65). The nymphs really grow fast. Majority are L4 with a few that just molted into L3.


 Thanks Rick. Not sure about the cool period but you have proved that it still hatched without one. I was trying to simulate the origin climate for this species so i left them out for couple of months, but I do have couple of oothecae always in the warm room, but none hatch so far.





The hatchling is about 9 mm.


----------



## revmdn (Jan 28, 2010)

Congrats.


----------



## massaman (Jan 28, 2010)

both of mine I got from yen a while back did not hatch either but did cut a small piece off one to look and it was still developing so I am hoping they will hatch eventually!


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 29, 2010)

revmdn said:


> Congrats.


Thanks Martin. 


massaman said:


> both of mine I got from yen a while back did not hatch either but did cut a small piece off one to look and it was still developing so I am hoping they will hatch eventually!


 Don't cut another one Paul, just wait for another month. i 'ver been waiting since October


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 30, 2010)

One of the always incubated ooth (never kept outdoor) hatched 9 nymphs yesterday, and few more today. So looks like this species does hatch without cooling period, but may take a longer period to complete hatching. The ootheca went through cooling period appear to have a better hatching rate on the first 'burst', but continue to hatch about 5-6 nymphs every 1-2 days.


----------



## sufistic (Jan 30, 2010)

yen_saw said:


> One of the always incubated ooth (never kept outdoor) hatched 9 nymphs yesterday, and few more today. So looks like this species does hatch without cooling period, but may take a longer period to complete hatching. The ootheca went through cooling period appear to have a better hatching rate on the first 'burst', but continue to hatch about 5-6 nymphs every 1-2 days.


That's awesome Yen! Congrats again!


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 30, 2010)

sufistic said:


> That's awesome Yen! Congrats again!


Thanks Shaik. But i would rather have the 'burst' type hatching like the tropical species ha ha. With this species i never know when should i toss the ooth away :huh:


----------



## Rick (Jan 30, 2010)

Good news Yen. I prefer burst hatching as well. My second ooth still has had nothing except one come out. But like I said, that one died.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Feb 3, 2010)

THEY HATCHED!!!!!!! I have been keeping both of my ooths indoors and spraying them daily with distilled water. One is hatching! 5 minutes ago I noticed they were jumping around in the cup! There are 20 of them so far. Sure are some good looking nymphs! Very excited about them!


----------



## Rick (Feb 3, 2010)

Arkanis said:


> THEY HATCHED!!!!!!! I have been keeping both of my ooths indoors and spraying them daily with distilled water. One is hatching! 5 minutes ago I noticed they were jumping around in the cup! There are 20 of them so far. Sure are soke good looking nymphs! Very excited them!


Good news. Was not aware you had any.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Feb 3, 2010)

just watched one hatch out!


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 3, 2010)

That's great news Roland. Do not chuck the ooth away it will continue to hatch. The ootheca which I kept indoor the whole time has a hatching pattern that keeps me guessing. About 8-9 nymphs hatched this first day, then nothing on the second day, and another 6 nymphs hatched the thrid day, nothing again on the next few days, then yesterday another 30 nymphs hatched out :blink: i would keep misting the ootheca just in case. All the best with the nymphs. The one I have appear to be robust and healthy i haven't seen any mass 'mysterious' death but the hatchling appear to be thirsty all the time.


----------



## sbugir (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice looking nymphs. Congrats.


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 3, 2010)

Arkanis,

Great news!  Do you know the temp you were keeping them at? Still nothing for me as of early am today


----------



## cloud jaguar (Feb 3, 2010)

kamakiri, indoor about 64 degrees at night about 75 during the day - misted 1x day (pretty good soaking) - at first i kept one outside for about a week but it was just getting too cold and i did not want to kill it so i just kept them both indoors.


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 4, 2010)

Arkanis said:


> kamakiri, indoor about 64 degrees at night about 75 during the day - misted 1x day (pretty good soaking) - at first i kept one outside for about a week but it was just getting too cold and i did not want to kill it so i just kept them both indoors.


I've got mine warmer than that...67-68 or so at night and 75 to 80 (now) during the day. I have been misting daily, but I'd say on the light side.  

I did have one outside for longer than you did until I moved it into the garage which is closer to 50-60 overnight. Only recently was that one moved inside.

I guess I have to wait more...


----------



## Rick (Feb 4, 2010)

Lost two this week. One got up under the paper towel at the bottom and died. The other mismolted.


----------



## ismart (Feb 4, 2010)

Still waiting on mine to hatch. &lt;_&lt; :lol:


----------



## cloud jaguar (Feb 5, 2010)

They have been hatching like crazy - now I have about 60 of them! The two day olds don't really seem into eating just yet though. I sprayed the ooth and abraded the zipper a bit - that seemed to make them come out more.


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 6, 2010)

Arkanis said:


> They have been hatching like crazy - now I have about 60 of them! The two day olds don't really seem into eating just yet though. I sprayed the ooth and abraded the zipper a bit - that seemed to make them come out more.


 That's pretty good hatching rate Roland! How many days does it take?Couple of days ago there is finally the first 'bursting' type hatching from one of the oothecae brought back from cooling period since 12/19/09. It was under 60F (day)/45F (night) for 3 months. About close to 80 nymphs hatched out in less than 1 hour.


----------



## revmdn (Feb 6, 2010)

Wow :huh:


----------



## Rick (Feb 6, 2010)

Yen it looks like a cold period may be a good idea on these.


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 6, 2010)

Rick said:


> Yen it looks like a cold period may be a good idea on these.


That could be it Rick. It might be the odd case. I will wait for the hatching pattern on the rest of the oothecae that went through prolong cooling period (3-4 months) to confirm this.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Feb 7, 2010)

of mine, 60 hatched 43 one day - then 17 two days later. No cooling period for them.


----------



## Rick (Feb 7, 2010)

Arkanis said:


> of mine, 60 hatched 43 one day - then 17 two days later. No cooling period for them.


Seems you got a larger hatchout then I did but then again my ooth was small. First molt to L5 today.


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 7, 2010)

FINALLY!!! :lol:  












There are 10 hatched today after a liberal soaking of the exterior of the ooth last night. This was the ooth kept inside since Yen sent it to me. The 'outside' ooth was given the same soaking, but is expected to be at least another month...based on Yen's data.

Thanks to all who posted what worked so far  I think if I kept to only a light misting that maybe nothing would have happened!


----------



## Rick (Feb 7, 2010)

Good news Kamakiri! Interesting how they more or less have hatched all at the same time. This species should be well into culture before long.


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 9, 2010)

Day 2 = 8 more  

Yeah, that is interesting how they're hatching at the same time even when kept under varying conditions. We probably will have these in general culture soon. At least I hope so.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Feb 9, 2010)

Over the past couple of days 10 more appear to have hatched out = c.70 for the one hatched ooth! They don't seem super interested in eating though - i have seen them eat but definitely nothing like the gluttonous limbatas so far.


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 10, 2010)

Arkanis said:


> Over the past couple of days 10 more appear to have hatched out = c.70 for the one hatched ooth! They don't seem super interested in eating though - i have seen them eat but definitely nothing like the gluttonous limbatas so far.


Yeah the first day hatchlings have only eaten a half fly each until today where they appear to be eating a full melano each right now.

Day 3 = 6 more  

So not much of a 'burst'


----------



## Rick (Feb 10, 2010)

Mine are taking bluebottle flies now.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Feb 10, 2010)

Rick said:


> Mine are taking bluebottle flies now.


Rick, if you have any pics of them i would love to see how they look as larger nymphs  

My second ooth started hatching today - already 5 have emerged!


----------



## Rick (Feb 11, 2010)

Arkanis said:


> Rick, if you have any pics of them i would love to see how they look as larger nymphs  My second ooth started hatching today - already 5 have emerged!


I should be able to take some for you today.


----------



## Rick (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## cloud jaguar (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow, cool looking one! - thanks Rick


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks for the pic Rick. The black mark on the front leg is quite visible at this stage.


----------



## Rick (Feb 11, 2010)

yen_saw said:


> Thanks for the pic Rick. The black mark on the front leg is quite visible at this stage.


I never noticed it before but I just went and looked at them.


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks for the pic. Are everyone's the same color so far? All of my L1s look like Rick's in post #19.

2 more hatched on day 4 for me.


----------



## Rick (Feb 11, 2010)

kamakiri said:


> Thanks for the pic. Are everyone's the same color so far? All of my L1s look like Rick's in post #19.2 more hatched on day 4 for me.


Most of mine are that color. I do have a couple that are all green.


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 11, 2010)

So far all hatchling look green when hatched, but few that turn L2 show light brownish color. None of mine reach L3 yet. As adult most are greenish with light yellow, but about 10-20% of the adult females found in the wild carry brownish wing color.


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 11, 2010)

Cool. I hope to have a bit more variation as mine get older.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Feb 12, 2010)

I just looked and my 2nd Stagmomantis Floridensis ooth from Yen Saw, which previously hatched out 5 nymphs 2 days ago is hatching out in one giant lump! The nymphs are crawling all over each other!!! Too bad my wife took her digital camera! It is pretty cool looking!


----------



## Rick (Feb 12, 2010)

Good news!


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 12, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 13, 2010)

3 more yesterday(day 6) and 1 so far today(day 7).


----------



## Rick (Feb 14, 2010)

Two mismolts this weekend. Back legs stuck in the shed. I think I am going to need to mist twice a day instead of once.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Feb 14, 2010)

Final tally: about 70 from the first ooth hatched over 3 days, about 60 from the 2nd ooth hatched over 3 days. I kept them indoors the whole time (about 65 at night / 75 during day) and misted them 1x a day thorougly soaking them and using humidity foam at the bottom of each pot.


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 15, 2010)

Nothing day 9 and 1 for day 10 (today).

5 more for Day 11, 2/16.


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 18, 2010)

Grant, how long was your oothecae in cooler temperature?

From my batch, the oothecae that went through 3 months cooling period show bursting type hatching, follow by a dozen or less more hatchling in the following 2-3 days.

Saw one hatching a week ago







While taking the pic another one (front ooth) started to hatch too






Both show 'bursting' type hatching pattern


----------



## Rick (Feb 18, 2010)

Great pics Yen!


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 18, 2010)

yen_saw said:


> Grant, how long was your oothecae in cooler temperature?
> 
> From my batch, the oothecae that went through 3 months cooling period show bursting type hatching, follow by a dozen or less more hatchling in the following 2-3 days.


Late January...after I asked about moving them inside.

I hope to have mine hatch more like yours! I've been separating the nymphs after 2 or 3 days of hatching and it's taking up space! :lol: 

Thanks for posting the hatching pics. I watched a few hatch last week, but didn't go get the camera...


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks Rick. Hope you be able to witness this hatching pattern soon.

I understand how you feel Grant. makes me wonder when is it going to stop.


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 18, 2010)

Checked on them just now and there's one more today :huh:  

Forgot to mention that I do have a couple that appear to be green. Otherwise most are brown bodies with green legs.


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 19, 2010)

:angry: Another single hatchling today :lol:


----------



## Rick (Feb 20, 2010)

Molting to L6.


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 24, 2010)

That's pretty fast Rick. How big are they now?

L3 is the largest I got right now. The cold weather is not helping. We have snow in Houston yesterday.


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 24, 2010)

My first L2s molted on 2/22 or 15 days from hatching. I think I might need to keep them warmer than the 75-78 daytime temps.

And they do seem to take a while to get 'fat' as L1s.  

I do have one that hatched recently that must have had an accident after hatching. Its thorax is bent over backwards past 90 degrees!


----------



## Rick (Feb 24, 2010)

yen_saw said:


> That's pretty fast Rick. How big are they now?
> 
> L3 is the largest I got right now. The cold weather is not helping. We have snow in Houston yesterday.


I can get a measurement soon. THey are being kept in the mid 80's.


----------



## sufistic (Mar 8, 2010)

Yen, the ooth you sent me hatched out about 50 healthy nymphs today. I haven't been misting the ooth and kept it at room temperature.


----------



## Rick (Mar 9, 2010)

They are outgrowing the 32 oz cups.  I have to find another option for housing.


----------



## Rick (Mar 10, 2010)

Ooths number 3 and 4 started a burst hatching this morning about 8:20. Lots of nymphs from both. How's that for timing? I'll post the pics tonight.


----------



## Rick (Mar 10, 2010)

This is one of the ooths. The other pic is not very good through that plastic.


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats, Rick... you've done well with this species!


----------



## Rick (Mar 10, 2010)

Katnapper said:


> Congrats, Rick... you've done well with this species!


So far. I have some what I believe to be subadult males now. At subadult they are about the size of adult S. carolina.


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 11, 2010)

sufistic said:


> Yen, the ooth you sent me hatched out about 50 healthy nymphs today. I haven't been misting the ooth and kept it at room temperature.


 Glad to know  Maybe few more will continue to hatch for the next 2-3 days.


Rick said:


> This is one of the ooths. The other pic is not very good through that plastic.


I was expecting to see more nymphs from the burst actually. How many hatch Rick?


Rick said:


> So far. I have some what I believe to be subadult males now. At subadult they are about the size of adult S. carolina.


 Female is about 1 cm longer from my dead specimen measurement.http://usamantis.com/12-18-09stagmomantis_floridensis.html


----------



## Rick (Mar 11, 2010)

The picture I posted was of the ooth that didn't hatch as many. It continues to hatch today. The other one hatched all at once.


----------



## ABbuggin (Mar 11, 2010)

Do you have any pics of them Rick? I'd love to see what the juveniles look like.


----------



## Rick (Mar 13, 2010)

ABbuggin said:


> Do you have any pics of them Rick? I'd love to see what the juveniles look like.


You want the newly hatched nymphs? Thought there was a pic in this thread but if not I can take one today. I will also take a pic of the large ones.

Both ooths continue to hatch.


----------



## kamakiri (Mar 13, 2010)

Got my first L3s this week. Still nothing from my outdoor ooth.


----------



## kamakiri (Mar 14, 2010)

kamakiri said:


> Got my first L3s this week. Still nothing from my outdoor ooth.


 :lol: :lol: Of course, once again, I have to type that nothing happened to *finally* get the burst hatch from the 'outdoor' ooth. Looks like they're all coming out. :lol:  :blink:


----------



## Rick (Mar 14, 2010)

Good news Kamakari.

I moved all nymphs from both new ooths to one net cage. I put the ooths in a cup just in case. Sure enough I looked in a few hours and there were 12 more nymphs in there.

Bad news though! My original batch are nearing adult. The bad news is that out of 9 mantids, 8 are male!

Here is one of my males. I think they may be subadult or subsub adult.


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 16, 2010)

Of the 9 left of the original batch, 8 are males? Omg...



how strange or unlucky! She'll be worn out!


----------



## Rick (Mar 16, 2010)

Katnapper said:


> Of the 9 left of the original batch, 8 are males? Omg...
> 
> 
> 
> how strange or unlucky! She'll be worn out!


Yeah I can't believe it. Never had that bad of a ratio before.


----------



## Rick (Mar 18, 2010)

I find these guys are very quick to play dead. A few of them drop down to the bottom and stay motionless for a couple minutes every time I mist them. They look funny when they land on their back and their legs are sticking straight up in the air.


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 18, 2010)

Rick said:


> I find these guys are very quick to play dead. A few of them drop down to the bottom and stay motionless for a couple minutes every time I mist them. They look funny when they land on their back and their legs are sticking straight up in the air.






Mantids always crack me up when they do that!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 18, 2010)

I have one, and dont know what it is yet, prob a male like Ricks!


----------



## Rick (Apr 3, 2010)

One male has molted to adult. Took them almost exactly 3 months from hatching to adult I have a few more that are about to molt to adult. The male is quite a bit larger than a s. carolina.


----------



## Rick (Apr 8, 2010)

My only female has molted to adult which leaves me relieved. I also have several adult males. I need to look up the other thread by Yen to see if he listed the length of the adults. Mine seem small.


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 8, 2010)

Congrate on the adult Rick. I still have ootheca hatching as of today :blink: 

The average size for female is about 74 mm while male is about 65 mm.


----------



## Rick (Apr 8, 2010)

yen_saw said:


> Congrate on the adult Rick. I still have ootheca hatching as of today :blink:
> 
> The average size for female is about 74 mm while male is about 65 mm.


Thanks Yen. I will do a check. I have one male that is subadult but he appears longer than the adult males. Can't wait for him to mature.

The other group I have in a net cage are growing FAST. They are L4 or so already.


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 8, 2010)

From the wild collected adult specimen, sizes vary up to a cm. So you might get an extra large one from the group. Did you get a green or brown adult female?


----------



## Rick (Apr 8, 2010)

yen_saw said:


> From the wild collected adult specimen, sizes vary up to a cm. So you might get an extra large one from the group. Did you get a green or brown adult female?


I would say she is more or less brown.


----------



## Rick (Apr 29, 2010)

My only female laid her first ooth today. Looks to be of average size.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Apr 30, 2010)

Rick - the adults are too big for a 32 oz deli cup or they fit ok? If not what do you keep your adults in? Thanks


----------



## bud (Apr 30, 2010)

Nice! I have an Chinese egg hatching right now as well! Congrats!


----------



## Rick (Apr 30, 2010)

Arkanis said:


> Rick - the adults are too big for a 32 oz deli cup or they fit ok? If not what do you keep your adults in? Thanks


They fit. Mine are in them.


----------

